#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Will AI be one cause of unemployment in future?

## Shana

Right now, our country is holding too many unemployed graduates who are looking for opportunities even without AI not interfering our country's economy.
What would be the situation in few years, when AI takes over the complex tasks and there're gonna be a lot more people who will be replaced by AIs.
What could our country do to rectify that? 
AI holds the potential to be boon AND a bane...What will it be in the future?

----------


## Dhiya

Yes, Absolutely, ATM Machines reduce the number of workers in the bank field. Not in future, Now also, we are loosing our jobs by the artificial intelligence.

----------

